# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت >  وب سایت هایی که قادر به مشاهده ی تمامی فعالیت های آنلاین شما هستند!

## zeynab89

برخی از بزرگترین وب سایت های اینترنتی از نرم افزارهای شخص ثالث استفاده می کنند تا هرآنچه که در وب سایت ها انجام می دهید همانند تایپ کردن و کلیک کردن و حتی اسکرول کردن شما در بالا و پایین را مشاهده کنند.tele.jpgردیابی وب سایت مورد بازدید کاربر، نمایش صفحات، جستجوها و آنچه که کاربر آن ها را در وب گردی خود مشاهده می کند، حریم خصوصی او است و امنیت آنلاین کاربر محسوب می شود. مشاهده ی فعالیت های کاربر توسط وب سایت ها به هیچ عنوان خوشایند کاربران نخواهد بود. ما در مورد ردیابی کاربران توسط بسیاری از وب سایت ها در گذشته صحبت کردیم و یک سری اقدامات مفید در مورد نحوه ی کار با تبلیغات اینترنتی را ارائه دادیم.  تحقیقات جدید در مورد استفاده از اسکریپت بازنگری نشان می دهد که برخی از وب سایت های برتر وب دقیقا در زمان وب گردی کاربران آن ها را ردیابی می کنند.چنین وب سایت هایی هر آنچه که شما تایپ می کنید، با موس بر روی آن هاور می کنید و روی آن کلیک می کنید را دقیقا همانند یک کی لاگر ضبط می کنند. رفتار برخی از آن ها قابل تشخیص هستند: هنگام اجرای یک وب سایت می تواند صدها هزار صفحه باز شود، شما باید در نظر داشته باشید که چه کسانی بر روی آن ها فعالیت دارند و امنیت آن پیج را بسنجید.با این حال با وجود تمام مراقبت ها، گاهی اوقات مشکلات پیش خواهند آمد، زیرا نرم افزارها قادرند اطلاعات بسیاری که لزوما برای توسعه دهندگان وب مفید نیستند را ردیابی کنند و به این دلیل است که اشخاص ثالث به اطلاعات آن ها دسترسی دارند.گروهی از محققان دانشگاه پرینستون چنین پدیده ای را گزارش دادند و گفتند: "جمع آوری محتوای صفحه توسط اسکریپت های بازیابی شخص ثالث ممکن است اطلاعات حساس را همانند وضعیت پزشکی، جزئیات کارت های اعتباری و سایر اطلاعات شخصی که توسط صفحه ی نمایش قربانی نمایان شده است، را به سرقت ببرند. این نوع ردیابی می تواند هویت کاربران را به سرقت ببرد و به کلاهبرداری های آنلاین و سایر رفتار ناخواسته منجر شود".همانطور که محققان اشاره کردند، این نوع نرم افزار شما را رصد می‌کند، در زمانی که آنلاین هستید فعالیت های شما را زیر نظر دارد و هر جا که به نفع خودش باشد، از اطلاعات ضبط شده ی شما استفاده می نماید. 
ضبط اطلاعات با این سبک می تواند به ریزش اطلاعات و در نهایت به خطر افتادن اطلاعات کاربران منجر شود. تحقیقات نشان داده است که این نرم افزار قادر است:
  پسوردهایی که توسط کاربر وارد و ثبت شده اند، ضبط نماید.  اطلاعات حساس همانند اطلاعات کارت اعتباری و تاریخ تولد توسط را ضبط نماید.  داده هایی که در کادرهای متن توسط کاربر وارد می شود؛ حتی اگراین اطلاعات به سایت ارسال نشوند، توسط نرم افزار ضبط خواهد شد. به بیان ساده تر، هیچ نیازی به  فشار دادن دکمه ی "جستجو" یا "ارسال" یا حتی کلید " Enter" وجود ندارد.
بنابراین چه راهی برای توقف چنین ردیابی هایی وجود دارد؟ نرم افزارهای امنیتی برتر ما، اینترنت سکیوریتی کسپرسکی و توتال سکیوریتی کسپرسکی هر نوع نرم افزار مشکوک و ابزارهای ردیابی را مسدود می سازد. ما این قابلیت را  Private Browsing (در نسخه 2018 این قابلیت وجود دارد) نامگذاری کرده ایم و اگر کاربری هستید که به حفظ حریم شخصی خود در فضای مجازی اهمیت می دهید، حتما آن را امتحان کنید.

----------

